# Eat like a chimp---their diet



## Victor (Nov 13, 2020)

According to Save The Chimps  they have a new diet
in their sanctuary. No joke.  Sugary drinks eliminated.

Breakfast:   Mango, tomato, scoop of chow     Lunch: Pear, cucumber, red leaf lettuce, chow
    Dinner: Banana, onion, eggplant, chow

I get the Chimp News delivered.   Want to try the diet?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2020)

Other than the chow, it sounds pretty good .. except for onion, which I can only take in small amounts.


----------



## Knight (Nov 13, 2020)

Evolution in reverse?


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2020)

I gave up swinging in trees for exercise when I hit 55.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2020)

Yummy diet for them!  I like some of those things, too, like banana, onion, mango, pear, cucumber.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 13, 2020)

I like the diet but I would have to have my one can of vanilla coke even though I don't finish a whole can.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 13, 2020)

In the wild, chimps also kill and eat other animals. They especially like monkeys.


----------



## Victor (Nov 14, 2020)

I read that it costs over $16,000 a year to shelter and feed 1 chimp.


----------



## Victor (Nov 14, 2020)

terry123 said:


> I like the diet but I would have to have my one can of vanilla coke even though I don't finish a whole can.


Do they still make vanilla coke?  I havent seen it lately where I shop.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 15, 2020)

I love veggies and fruits...but I'm a little suspicious of "chow"...if it's anything like Purina Cat Chow, I'll pass...


----------

